# Discussion with gp after swabbing



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin, 

Really sorry to do this but I could do with you having a guess about something for me! 

Basically I saw my gp a week last Friday as I thought I might have bacterial vaginosis and so did a swab but we had missed the collection for that day so I did another on Monday and assumed I'd hear wed if I needed to pick up a prescription. No call so I assumed everything was ok. 

Today I've got a letter dated Wednesday sent by 2nd class post (!)saying that while I shouldn't be at all concerned I need to ring the gp at my earliest convenience to make a phone apt to discusss my result. 

Needless to say I'm now v concerned and of course can't call till Monday. I know they would def treat if it had shown it was bv so guess that part was ok? 

So, in your experience what else could it have shown? Strep b? 

Know I'm asking an impossible question but even a list of possibles would b nice to have. 

Thank you x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It could be, or sometimes bv doesn't show up any treatment being required. I do know some drs send those letters out when your results are normal. I've known a few people worry, only to go and be told they were fine!

Sorry I can't help more, if it was anything needing more pressing treatment, they would have contacted the hospital to see you over the weekend,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thank you. Will try to tone the worrying down a level until I know. (although I will say my surgery leave a lot to be desired so there's still every chance there's something quite important they need to tell me!) 

Will let you know!


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Called today, apparently it's been marked as "routine" in the notes on their system so I'm speaking to her tomorrow. Hope it's not group b strep....but suppose I'll have to get on with it if it is! 

Will let you know.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Keep me posted, am intrigued! Xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Well the good news is it's not strep b which I am pleased about. The not so good news is it's thrush apparently. Now as a sufferer of thrush (literally every cycle at ovulation time   unless I use prophylactic treatment on day 12-14) i am quite surprised as the symptoms are not at all thrush-like. No discharge, no itching, no soreness. Just an intermittent unpleasant smell. (am embarrassed but suppose I might as well be open in case anyone else reads this and needs info)

GP has written me a prescription but was v blaze about whether I decide to treat or not as she suspects it will come back straight away because I'm pregnant. 

In some ways I'm not surprised as I'm living in leggins in the day. Hmmmm. Don't suppose big smocks from the Princess Diana era are about to make a comeback this season?

Thanks for your help.

Katie x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

You could start the new fashion trend!! Sorry it keeps recurring for you, the good thing at the moment is at least its not causing you any problems xxx


----------

